# MoonPig's Desk Mod v4



## MoonPig (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey,

Thought i'd make this now so that i could get ideas and tips.

I'm gunna be taking my desk to the next stage, and what i have in-mind should blow you all away 

Just some thoughts for you:

- 25x 120mm fans
- 3x 360mm Radiator, 2x pump, 2x reservoir
- 2 computers (maybe)

Hopefully i'll be able to get some materials in the next fews days and start the log picture wise.

Shopping list: (First half = need. Second half = can wait)

- 9x or 18x 120mm fans (for the radiators)
- 1x MCP655 pump
- 3x 360mm radiator (EK Coolstream cost)
- 1x EK 250 reservoir
- 4x 2m of blue 1/2 tubing
- 4x 2m of white or black 1/2 tubing
- LGA1156 CPU block (HK or EK)
- EK FC5850 block (or two...)

- ATi HD5850 1GB Reference
- 60GB SSD (Sandforce)


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 8, 2010)

Reserved.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 8, 2010)

sounds awesome subbed


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 8, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Just some thoughts for you:
> *
> - 25x 120mm fans*
> - 3x 360mm Radiator, 2x pump, 2x reservoir
> - 2 computers (maybe)



daaaamn! cant wait to see this


----------



## lilkiduno (Dec 8, 2010)

I am now gonna be all over this thread! loved all your desk mods before.


----------



## deathmore (Dec 8, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thought i'd make this now so that i could get ideas and tips.
> 
> ...



So is you're desk going to be able to levitate without the need for desk legs like a hovercraft?


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 8, 2010)

deathmore said:


> So is you're desk going to be able to levitate without the need for desk legs like a hovercraft?



That's the idea


----------



## deathmore (Dec 9, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> That's the idea



In that case I'm watching this mod for science!


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 9, 2010)

deathmore said:


> So is you're desk going to be able to levitate without the need for desk legs like a hovercraft?





MoonPig said:


> That's the idea


----------



## Reventon (Dec 9, 2010)

Hell yeah. Sounds sick. Can't wait to see.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 9, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> - 25x 120mm fans



it must be in now, to have vast amounts of fans!
looking forward to it!


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 9, 2010)

Right, if i was to choose an LED colour for JUST the 9x120 array on the radiators, what should i go for?


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 9, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Right, if i was to choose an LED colour for JUST the 9x120 array on the radiators, what should i go for?



Different colours, make a pattern sukka!

Also that CPU is taking LONG


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 9, 2010)

Silly RM Vans can't handle the snows 

Here's a teaser of the front panel:


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 9, 2010)

You and your deskmods... This should be awesome


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 9, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Right, if i was to choose an LED colour for JUST the 9x120 array on the radiators, what should i go for?



i would reccommend those xigmatek whites, theyre so awesome, even if many people use them

you also considered using fans without LEDs?


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 9, 2010)

Yea, normally i dislike LEDs, but i think they'd work on this array.

I want them Xiggy's, but imagine buying 9 of them...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 9, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Yea, normally i dislike LEDs, but i think they'd work on this array.
> 
> I want them Xiggy's, but imagine buying 9 of them...



ah, i had the same problem! buying vast amounts of fans is incredibly expensive, especially if you want fancy ones.... i believe you now have the choice, for either a good price, or good lookings. there is also the medium price, if you take adequate high performance fans without leds


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 9, 2010)

Look for a good second hand deal I guess...


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 9, 2010)

Yea, i've posted a thread on a UK forum. Hopefully i can get the radiators and fans now (as i need them both to have that part working).

1x 360mm for an i5 and 2x 360mm for graphics is enough, innit


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 9, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Look for a good second hand deal I guess...



things fallen off a truck for example


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 9, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> things fallen off a truck for example



Don't have much of a good experience with fallen stuff unfortunately


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 9, 2010)

Thrackan said:


> Don't have much of a good experience with fallen stuff unfortunately



ah, them fans can take a good beating... but throwing whole rigs can surely be painful in the arse and monetary wise 

EDIT: this is a start for you moonpig,even if it are too few:
[FS] San ace 120x38 - 120x25 - 92x25


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 9, 2010)

Only 3 available, and i think im gunna need 25mm to keep this sane... lol


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 9, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Only 3 available, and i think im gunna need 25mm to keep this sane... lol



make a good choice for case fans tho, one of this things will make a hddcage icecool 
also, undervolting these should be pretty beneficial


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 9, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> make a good choice for *case* fans tho, one of this things will make a hddcage icecool
> also, undervolting these should be pretty beneficial



Desk remember


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 9, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Desk remember



you funny guy! 
then desk fans, alright?


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 9, 2010)

thats better. 

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/120mm-akasa-ak-191sm-near-silent-smokey-grey-value-case-fan
x9 = £37.86
x18 = £75.72

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/120m...an-quiet-fluid-dynamic-bearings-(fdb)-1000rpm
x9 = £52.66
x18 = £105.32

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/120mm-coolermaster-sickleflow-green-led-quiet-case-fan
x9 = £47.27
x18 = £94.54


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 9, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> thats better.
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/120mm-akasa-ak-191sm-near-silent-smokey-grey-value-case-fan
> x9 = £37.86
> ...



the green sickle flows look like best bang4buck, and are also 2000 rpm.
if they are too fast, you can easily regulate them down,too


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 9, 2010)

Yea, thats what im thinking. But £5 more for some white LEDs


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 9, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Yea, thats what im thinking. But £5 more for some white LEDs



1000 rpm fans are very hardly useable on rads ... especially if its a tight finned one
2000rpm are a good value to push thru


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 9, 2010)

2000RPM it is then.

Gunna leave a WTB open till i get the wood cut. If no-one has offered anything by then, i'll buy new .


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 9, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> 2000RPM it is then.
> 
> Gunna leave a WTB open till i get the wood cut. If no-one has offered anything by then, i'll buy new .



good idea, i bet there will be quite a few with offers for fans!
maybe, if you can only get 3 fans of a kind, you can take 3 different models and make a pattern as panther suggested. could lower your prices too


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 9, 2010)

Nah, gunna aim to match them up. Mild OCD you see


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 9, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Nah, gunna aim to match them up. Mild OCD you see


i would call this a choice of personal preference


----------



## gumpty (Dec 9, 2010)

Subbed.

Have a desk mod ticking in my head and in SketchUp at the moment, so am interested to see whether the M'Pig will fly with 25 fans.

Can't wait.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 9, 2010)

Added shopping list.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 9, 2010)

subscribed FTW


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 9, 2010)

I fear this may take some time to complete. 

Considering i'm in no actual rush to get parts, i'm not spending retail on the fans, watercooling etc. So, i'm going to wait for the best deals.

Sorry if anyone was expecting something in the next week, lol


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 9, 2010)

you realize those Coolermaster fans are just rebadged Coolermaster R4s *look at the name R4-blah blah blah* there not good i had in my HAF932 there NOT 2000rpm and there NOT 70cfm coolermaster loves to fib on fan specs mine for example were rated at 90cfm but under 19db... obviously that isnt possible on a 120x25mm fan

there arounf 1500rpmto 1700 by my best guess and they push only around 45cfm


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 9, 2010)

Sub'd


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 9, 2010)

while the second image of the front panel looks nice, you realize the spacing is all wrong to actually mount rads behind it?


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 9, 2010)

How so? 15mm spacing. 

Was gunna ask about that, but seemed right..


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 9, 2010)

well you will need room between the fans for the extra little bit of radiator that stands prowd of the fans on both sides

http://www.mountainmods.com/radical-sandwich-clear-swiftechhw-labsfeser-pi-507.html Check this image you can see the black over the top of the fans.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 9, 2010)

Screw you... took me like 10mins!

Gawd... need to actually get measurements then...


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 9, 2010)

just a heads up before you burn through materials Also you can still go with the same idea, just add a bit of spacing and it will still work.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 9, 2010)

Any ideas how much spacing?


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 9, 2010)

TBH it may depend on the rad of choice. I dont know enough to say that they all are a standard width. I can get you the measurement from my Swifty as an idea, but like I said I dont know its across the board. (EDIT: my SR-1 rad is wider than my Swifty)


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 10, 2010)

OH OH OH OH.

Think i might have found one or two that _could_ work:

http://www.chilledpc.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?cPath=41_179&products_id=1601
and
http://www.chilledpc.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?cPath=41_134&products_id=637


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 26, 2010)

ooooooooooooh snap!!!!

pulls out my couch and finds the popcorn and coke


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 26, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> you realize those Coolermaster fans are just rebadged Coolermaster R4s *look at the name R4-blah blah blah* there not good i had in my HAF932 there NOT 2000rpm and there NOT 70cfm coolermaster loves to fib on fan specs mine for example were rated at 90cfm but under 19db... obviously that isnt possible on a 120x25mm fan
> 
> there arounf 1500rpmto 1700 by my best guess and they push only around 45cfm



+1 to this, they have really crappy bearings as well and WILL start grinding and doing your head in 

Also the airgap sneeky spoke of massively reduces noise as well ( less backflow turbulance)


----------

